# Need help finding a good UV Fly sheet with Neck and belly band



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

My boy is so sensitive, he is a black Dutch/TB cross and has told me I need a better fly sheet.

I need one with good UV protection to help him not bleach out so bad. Turning him out at night is not an option as he has a very large dry lot paddock with shelter 24/7 

When he gets turned out on grass the grass is so tall it makes him itchy sometimes but worse without his belly band his belly gets bad bug bits and swells up super bad.

What brands have you found to work well?
I am hoping to not spend over $100 if I can get away with that:shock:
Thanks!


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> My boy is so sensitive, he is a black Dutch/TB cross and has told me I need a better fly sheet.
> 
> I need one with good UV protection to help him not bleach out so bad. Turning him out at night is not an option as he has a very large dry lot paddock with shelter 24/7
> 
> ...


I know this is an older post but I still wanted to reply. I bought one from sstack.com and am in love with it. Its called the mosquito fly mesh sheet. My horses don't sweat at all, its holds up pretty well on my heavy rollers and my dark bays are not bleached out (I have a buckskin who actually kept his dapples all summer). I believe I paid $70 for a a closed front with belly band and $20 for the neck attachment.


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

Eczema Blanket | Horse Tack & Riding Apparel

at the beginning of the summer I got this Eczema blanket for my bay who gets attacked by bugs and the heat during summer. noticed it kept the big boy pretty cool and he wasnt being attacked by flies all day. it has full UV protection. (It doesn't come with the goofy hood and face mask though) And its less than $100!  Good luck!


----------

